# Repaving roadwork in Redwood City



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Roadwork news for those who ride up this way. I'm liking this all this roadwork activity (cheap jobs like Soda Springs notwithstanding). I hope the Redwood Shores Parkway (aka Holly St) work includes the US-101 overpass and that they repaint the "sharrows" - should make the crossing better for cyclists.

Crestview Rd in San Carlos was recently done and is a nicer climb for it.

I was riding up on Skyline yesterday and saw roadwork signs as I approached the intersection with OLH; got my hopes up but it turned out to be something else entirely.. I really hope that is on the list!

BTW, if you weren't aware, the Crystal Springs Dam closure has been delayed until end of September.

For Immediate Release 
August 30, 2010 

Contact: Kevin Fehr Project Engineer 650-780-5923

Redwood City Neighborhood Street Improvements Scheduled to Begin in September

Redwood City, CA – As part of its roadway preventative maintenance program, Redwood City is about to start road resurfacing projects on a number of neighborhood streets. This will provide smoother, safer, improved roadways - but will cause some inconvenience to residents and motorists in these areas during the work. The work is scheduled to begin Wednesday, September 1st, and will be completed in approximately eight-to-ten weeks. The project focuses on various streets on the western side of Redwood City, between Woodside Road in the south and Edgewood Road in the north (below is the list of streets scheduled for this work).

Neighbors are being notified of scheduling and details of the work, and appropriate “No Parking” signage is being installed. The short-term inconvenience consists of a requirement to keep cars off the street during certain portions of the work, and to park cars off the street for approximately two days after the work.

The City will take all reasonable measures to minimize the impact of construction activity in neighborhoods, though some inconvenience is unavoidable. Motorists should expect periodic lane closures, detours, some dust, and temporary parking restrictions during construction. All roadway users are asked to be particularly cautious during construction.

Overall work hours will be 7:30 am until 4 pm. During the main part of the work, streets will normally be reopened to traffic by 5 pm. However, streets may be closed later if necessary to allow the new surfacing to fully “cure.”

In general, the process for this resurfacing project will involve two phases, Prep Work and Slurry Seal/Overlay:

· Prep Work – repair failed areas and low spots, seal large cracks with filler material, and remove weeds;

· Slurry Seal – on local, low volume streets and some major streets in good condition, loose material will be swept up, and a final coating of a thin sand and oil mixture will be applied to “seal” the street. Smaller streets may be closed entirely for up to four hours after the seal is applied. Until that seal is dry, neighbors are cautioned to keep cars, children, and pets from coming into contact with the roadway, as the seal material is very difficult to remove from rugs, clothing, etc.

OR (on selected streets)

· Overlay – on local streets in poor condition and major streets, loose material will be swept up, and a two inch layer of new asphalt will be placed on top of the existing surface. Until the asphalt has cooled, traffic controls will be in place to direct vehicles around the new asphalt. Drivers are asked to proceed carefully and look for signs to direct traffic.

The City thanks residents and motorists for their patience as we work to improve Redwood City’s roadways, and apologizes in advance for any inconvenience.

Visit Redwood City’s award-winning website at www.redwoodcity.org for information about the City and its services, the community, recreation programs, education, and local business. Subscribe to Redwood City’s electronic newsletter or other City documents at www.redwoodcity.org/ego.

2010 Neighborhood Street Improvement - September 1st, 2010 Through mid-November

Slurry Seal streets:

Alameda de las Pulgas from Woodside to Massachusetts
Fernside Street from Alameda to Massachusetts
Fernside Street from Carson to McGarvey
Goodwin Avenue from Fernside to Alameda
Roosevelt Avenue from Hudson to El Camino
Hopkins Avenue from the City Limits west of Alameda to El Camino
Circle Road from Whipple to Hopkins
Edgewood Road from the City Limits west of Alameda to El Camino
Canyon Road from Jefferson to the City Limits near Cordilleras

Overlay streets:

Massachusetts Avenue from Fernside to Woodside
Crompton Road from Alameda to Dover
Vera Avenue from Crompton to Alameda
Dover Road from Jefferson to Alameda
Devon Way from Jefferson to Oak Ridge
Oak Ridge from Jefferson to Dover
Lancaster from Jefferson to Dover
Shoreway Road from Redwood Shores Parkway to the City Limits at U.S. 101
Redwood Shores Parkway from Shoreway Road to the City Limits at U.S. 101


----------

